# Canon MP780 won't print



## Roxie65 (Aug 28, 2010)

OK, I'm new here, so please be patient with me. This printer has driven me nuts for the past month with one problem after the other. Just when I think I'm almost home free, now it won't print at all. It tries, honestly it does. But the print is so light that I can only see the impression by holding it up to a window.

After going thru the "wrong cartridge" and "paper Jam" messages, orange alarm flashing, I'm finally down to trying to get printer to print. None of the above is happening now. I completely uninstalled and reinstalled, which looks ok now. Only icons showing incorrect is the ink tank levels, which should all show full, but show varying amounts of ink. When I click print, it sounds like it's printing, paper comes thru as if printing, but nothing printed. What now? Pixma MP780, about 3 years old, new Canon ink tanks, cleaned printhead, Vista OS. Thanks, Roxie


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

What happens if you print a test page?

Are you using the correct paper for what is set in the printer setup box/screen?

Are the new ink cartriges genuine Canon or aftermarket/refills?


----------



## Roxie65 (Aug 28, 2010)

Wowzer, thanks for the reply.

I just tried another test page, and nothing but a shadow printed. Almost impossible to see.

Yep, I'm just using plain paper, and that corresponds with the printer screen message.

I'm using Canon ink now, but I confess that I have used off-brands in the past. In fact, I had off-brand in the printer when it started giving me the "wrong cartridge" message. Since posting earlier, I tried someone's theory of turning off and rebooting the computer twice, while unplugging the printer from the computer and the electrical outlet. No change. I also cleaned the printhead with alcohol again, dryed it well, and replaced ink tanks. No change.

All suggestions appreciated!

Is there a way to reset this monster to factory settings?

Roxie


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

rebooting the computer has nothing to do with it I'm afraid.

sounds like something is wrong with the printer head. If the test page prints as you say then there is no ink flowing to the head or it's not getting thru it.

Mechanical issue with the printer itself is my guess, nothing to do with the computer

If you have the CD with the software on it you could try reinstalling that or try printing from another program like www.irfanview.com

Or try Canon support.. http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer/printers_multifunction/pixma_mp_series/pixma_mp780


----------



## Roxie65 (Aug 28, 2010)

The software I have doesn't support my gateway computer, so I had to download drivers from Canon.

Think maybe I should try to reclean the printhead? I've noticed a lot of cleaning methods on sites but maybe I didn't use the best one. Any suggestions?


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

The link to Irfanview I gave is a free software download and has it's own print program, computer make should be irrelavent once the drivers for the OS are installed. 

I have read many success stories about the soaking method 50/50 distilled water and windex. I have not tried it. 

I use genuine ink and paper for my Epsons, and print something/anything atleast once a week to keep the ink flowing.


----------



## Roxie65 (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks. I'm trying your method and I'll let you know the results.


----------



## Roxie65 (Aug 28, 2010)

Still soaking, but in the meantime I have discovered that my printer does not change the ink levels just because I replace them, but uses a counting mechanacism to show the amount of ink used. Do you know if there is a way to reset this to show all tanks full? Thanks


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

I found this ...

re: How do I reset the ink level?
I have a Canon MP610 printer to which I fitted a Calidad cartridge.
To remove the error message:
1. Disconnect power cord.
2. Press and hold the power button whilst plugging the cord back in.
3. Whilst still holding the power button, press the reset button twice. The printer's display will read "Factory 1".
Allow the printer to finish warming (takes around 25 seconds).
The word "idle" appears after this time.
4. Disconnect the power cord.
5. Reconnect the power cord. 
6. Turn the printer back on. Check the ink levels which will now read full.
Worked for me!

at this site...http://www.pcuser.com.au/pcuser/hs2.nsf/lookup+1/54A05B274AD4C9C7CA25715E0010E098


----------



## Roxie65 (Aug 28, 2010)

YAHHHHHH! I've finally met the man of my dreams!!!!

WOWZER, WILL YOU MARRY ME?????

MY PRINTER WORKS AGAIN. PRINTS, EVEN HAS THE CORRECT INK LEVELS. LOVE YA, LOVE YA.

ROXIE


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

Good deal...

I've been called a nightmare but never a dream...

Happy printing... 

Thanks for posting back.....:up:


----------



## pubtech (Aug 25, 2010)

> i've been called a nightmare but never a dream..


roflm*o


----------



## Roxie65 (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm crawling back in humble apology and asking for more help. After my miraculous printer recovery, I printed one page, and everything went back to being a thorn in my side. Sorry Wowzer, but I want a divorce! The wrong cartridge message is flashing at me, and the ink levels show various levels again.

Has anyone ever really solved this problem? Anybody wanna buy a printer full of ink? $5.00???????


----------



## Roxie65 (Aug 28, 2010)

OK, it printed one page yesterday, then went back to wrong cartridge and wrong ink levels. I unplugged and let it set for a while, and it printed align and cleaning, then stopped printing again. Geez, I hate to throw away something that works.


----------

